# Problem bei Origin und C&C



## Jack ONeill (15. Oktober 2012)

So folgendes, ich habe mir gestern bei Origin die C&C Collection gekauft. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das nach einem Rechner neustart bzw nach dem Start von Origin Avira die exe von C&C in Quarantäne verschieben will. Generäle wollte er zb nicht einmal starten aus diesem Grund aber Alarmstufe Rot geht soweit ohne Probleme.
Die Warnung gab es ja schon das erste mal beim Download der Spiele und machte danach auch Probleme beim installieren. Ich hab derzeit auch keine Idee was ich noch gegen die Meldung machen kann und hoffe mal auf Ideen von euch.


Edit: Jetzt werden bei Origin auch keine Spiele mehr angezeigt sondern ich hab nur noch eine graue Fläche

mfg


----------



## Erok (15. Oktober 2012)

Avira löschen und Avast installieren 

Avira ist meines Erachtens einfach kein guter Virenscanner, und spinnt bei sehr viel Software rum.

Gruss Erok


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde mal Avast testen und melde mich dann noch einmal

Edit: Hab zum testen noch einmal Generäle runtergeladen und es gibt keine neunen Meldungen, also lag es doch an Avira. Daher wer ich jetzt bei Avast bleiben

Danke für deinen Tipp Erok


----------

